# [ATI] Nouveau drivers...

## kwenspc

Bon voilà Ati a ressorti une nouvelle version de ces drivers bien pourris (en tout cas pour les versions précédentes)

qu'en est il de cette dernière version 8.16.20?

je remercie d'avance tous ceux qui pourront nous donner un peu de feeback!   :Smile: 

----------

## Zazbar

Ces drivers sont sortis quand ? et sont-ils dans l'arbre portage (depuis quand)?

Sinon moi je vais les installer ce soir voir si ca tourne bien quand je serais devant ma gentoo ... (qu'ils soient ou pas dans portage)

----------

## kwenspc

Sont sortis hier. le 17 Août 2005   :Wink: 

----------

## SiOu

http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/catalyst-linux-11274/

 :Wink: 

Men fou jai une nvidia :p

----------

## kwenspc

 *SiOu wrote:*   

> http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/catalyst-linux-11274/
> 
> Men fou jai une nvidia :p

 

c'est gentil d'avoir pitié de nous   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## cylgalad

Perso, je n'ai pas pitié, la seule source de plantage de mon PC c'est nvidia...

----------

## Steelskin

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Perso, je n'ai pas pitié, la seule source de plantage de mon PC c'est nvidia...

 

Oô

Voilà qui est surprenant.

En tous cas, je souhaite bonne chance à tous les possesseurs de cartes ATI, je sais ce que c'est : j'ai déjà installé une Gentoo à un ami en possédant une. *Montre ses cicatrices.*

----------

## Bluespear

Attendons les premiers qui auront testé. J'ai l'ancienne version qui tourne pas trop mal avec le noyau 2.6.12 et xorg ça me presse pas trop de mettre à jour si c'est pour foirer  :Razz: 

----------

## Starch

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Perso, je n'ai pas pitié, la seule source de plantage de mon PC c'est nvidia...

 

Moi aussi. Un jour je l'ai enlevée, bah le pc bootait plus  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Starch wrote:*   

>  *cylgalad wrote:*   Perso, je n'ai pas pitié, la seule source de plantage de mon PC c'est nvidia... 
> 
> Moi aussi. Un jour je l'ai enlevée, bah le pc bootait plus 

 

mdr  :Laughing: 

Bon, sinon je voulais voir le changelog, comme un bon petit gars, et j'ai encore pris une crise de fou rire...:

sur http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.16.20.html

 *Quote:*   

> This release of the ATI Proprietary Linux driver provides a noticeable performance increase for all supported ATI Workstation products.
> 
> 			Note: 	The exact magnitude of workstation performance benefits will vary depending on the product configuration, clock speeds and available system memory.

 

Bon, pour le reste: *Quote:*   

> Improved Display Detection Support
> 
> This release improves automatic detection of display devices when connected to an ATI graphics adapter. This allows for the display device to be configured using its Extended Display Identification Data (EDID) or to manually configured. For more information, refer to /usr/share/doc/fglrx/configure.html once the driver is installed.
> 
> Linux 2.6.12 Kernel Support
> ...

 

Et toujours 2 gros points noirs non corrigés:

 *Quote:*   

>      * Attempting to resume from system suspension results in the system failing to respond. Topic number 737-218
> 
>     * Running two X servers simultaneously results in the system failing to respond. Topic number 737-220 

 

Après, ya un installeur graphique, mais comme çà ne nous concerne pas...

----------

## Trevoke

Tiens, moi qui allais dire que j'avais retire l'ATI de mon ordi pour mettre une NVidia ("au moins ca marche"), je vais peut-etre devoir re-essayer sur un amd64, hein? 

*sigh*

Le seul avantage c'est que l'ATI, c'est une carte video avec un heatsink et pas de ventilo... et 256 Mo de RAM dessus, mais si je peux pas  y toucher ca sert a quoi?  :Smile: 

----------

## Dais

Vous plaignez pas, nous avec nvidia on est obligés de re-émerger à chaque changement de kernel ..

..

bon, ok, on a de meilleures performances par contre ça a l'air  :Razz:  (je dis "ça a l'air" parce qu'avec mon pas-uber-pc, je peux pas trop dire lol)

----------

## Zazbar

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Vous plaignez pas, nous avec nvidia on est obligés de re-émerger à chaque changement de kernel ..

 

Il en va de même avec les drivers ATI....  :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

Ah ? Même pour des sous-versions ? (genre tu passes de la 2.6.12-r6 à la 2.6.12-r9 ?)

Il me semblait pas pourtant ..

----------

## Trevoke

Bah si, il faut re-coller les modules dans le repertoire /lib/`uname `r`/modules/video tu sais  :Smile: 

----------

## Dais

o_O C'est bizarre, Monrake ne les réinstalle pas à chaque fois .. il a juste besoin de rebooter, et tout marche o_o

----------

## Zazbar

Moi tout marche .... sauf qu'aprsè recompilation du kernel, j'utilise le driver de base et j'ai donc un fps ... hum ... pourri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spider312

bon, chez moi ça compile pas (amd64) du coup je crois bien que ce con d'ebuild m'a viré la version précédente sans m'installer de version actuelle, puisqu'il ne m'a pas dit que l'emerge avait foiré  :Confused: 

----------

## dapsaille

Moi aussi en amd64 cas a foire mais apres un coup de maj

(#!/bin/sh ; emerge sync && emerge world)

tout tourne nickel (humm j'entend par la pas de difference)

 HA SI RELANCEZ FGLRXCONFIG SINON XORG DEMARRE PAS GENRE NO SCREEN FOUND

----------

## spider312

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Moi aussi en amd64 cas a foire mais apres un coup de maj
> 
> (#!/bin/sh ; emerge sync && emerge world)
> 
> tout tourne nickel (humm j'entend par la pas de difference)
> ...

 ah ouais, ça marche  :Shocked: 

----------

## spider312

bon, ça marche tout bien, même pas eu besoin de reconfigurer xorg  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _kal_

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> bon, ça marche tout bien, même pas eu besoin de reconfigurer xorg 

 

+1  :Razz: 

----------

## TaLiTaCuM

Je confirme l'install tourne impec 

http://www.nuxo.net/article-363-ati-sort-ses-nouveaux-drivers-pour-linux.html

----------

## kedalel

Bah moi mon ordi a pas aimé... ca fait 2heures que j'essaye de ravoir X  :Crying or Very sad: 

Pis même quand je downgrade ca reviens pas :/

----------

## spider312

ce n'est donc pas un problème relatif au driver ... et si tu passes au driver "vesa" par exemple, pour voir ?

----------

## kedalel

X se lance quand je commante la ligne 

```
    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a
```

(xorg.conf généré par fglrxconfig) :Confused: 

évidement ... sans accélération 3D  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben va falloir ouvrir un nouveau thread pour ton cas, petit père, histoire que le savage s'en donne à coeur joie...  :Smile: 

(en donnant un minimum d'info: archi, chipset graphique, etc).

----------

## Bluespear

Bon j'ai mis à jour.

Comme j'ai eu la flemme de re-emerge pour le r9 je suis resté en r6.

Le passage des drivers .13r2 aux .20 n'a rien amélioré chez moi. La seule différence c'est que maintenant ma 9700 pro n'est plus détectée comme une 9500 avec glxinfo (surement une erreur d'affichage si ça se trouve).

Donc si ça tournait avec la version précédente, aucun soucis à première vue.

----------

## Monrake

Les derniers drivers chient sur ma machine. En plus de devoir régénerer le Xorg.conf, je suis impossible de changer la résolution et le nombre de Hz dans KDE alors que j'ai les même informations pour mon écran que sur mon autre Xorg, c'est à ne rien y comprendre.

Pour la recompilation des drivers à chaque changement, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de le faire. Juste un tit reboot car sinon, j'ai un ou deux bugs foireux mais rien de plus.

----------

## Bluespear

Petit détail: comment se fait-il que depuis hier l'ancienne version ~86 des drivers ati est proposée en update world de portage pour remplacé la denière version ? Il y a des problèmes ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Et pourquoi il y en aurait? C'est ton étonnement qui me laisse perplexe...

A moins d'être masqué volontairement, les ebuilds sont en ~arch d'office, alors quoi?

Datant d'avant hier, ya rien de choquant:

```
# eix ati-drivers

* media-video/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  8.8.25-r3 8.10.19 8.12.10 [M]8.13.3 [M]8.13.4 *~8.14.13 *~8.14.13-r1 *~8.14.13-r2 [M]8.14.13-r3 *~8.16.20

     Installed:           8.12.10

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets
```

Si tu spécifies rien d'autre que vouloir du ~arch pour ati-drivers, alors portage prendra systématiquement la dernière ~arch sortie.

----------

## Bluespear

Ah vi, un peu bête comme question :p

Je n'avais pas de suite réagi. Ayant mis la dernière ~86 en mettant à jour, le retour de l'ancienne version m'a étonné sans que je pense à ça  :Wink: 

Merci pour l'éclaircissement  :Cool: 

----------

## spider312

euh, en effet, le keyword a changé, c'est bizare je pense aussi qu'il y a des problèmes 

El_Goretto > non, c'est faux, les ebuilds qui n'ont pas de keywords ne sont pas en ~arch, il ne sont simplement pas installables, et je le vois assez souvent avec mon amd64, et je ne comprends pas trop ta réponse là, le keyword de ati-drivers a en effet changé, il faut mettre -* maintenant pour avoir la dernière version, ce qui est signe d'une stabilité douteuse ...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> El_Goretto > non, c'est faux, les ebuilds qui n'ont pas de keywords ne sont pas en ~arch, il ne sont simplement pas installables, et je le vois assez souvent avec mon amd64, et je ne comprends pas trop ta réponse là, le keyword de ati-drivers a en effet changé, il faut mettre -* maintenant pour avoir la dernière version, ce qui est signe d'une stabilité douteuse ...

 

A mon avis on doit juste avoir un petit différent de vocabulaire, c'est tout (et je suis pas franchement certains du mien).

Je ne comprends pas ton "pas installable". Le sens de ma phrase était: tout est en ~arch voire en plus masqué (concernant les nouveaux ebuilds). Après, c'est peut être faux, merci de me corriger.

Après, j'avoue ne pas avoir compris la nuance entre un paquet marqué ~arch et un *~arch, si ce n'est que tu sous-entends un degré moindre de stabilité. Exemple, reprenons la sortie de eix du dessus:: 

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv ati-drivers

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.16.20 [8.12.10] +opengl 11,194 kB
```

Donc le même keywords sert pour ~arch et *~arch?

Si tu pouvais éclaircir ce point, histoire que je me couche moins bête ce soir...  :Smile: 

--

edit:

encore un soucis de vocabulaire: quand je parle de *~arch, ca n'existe pas, çà fait référence au format de sortie de eix: *~XXXX: This version is "masked by -* keyword", but  could  be  converted  to  stable  by  using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS or other equal methods. Mais je ne comprends toujours pas quelle est la différence entre "-* keyword" et "~keyword" dans le cas ati-drivers 8.16.20...

----------

